# help  any  body got a picture of  a  1980 stingray



## chucksoldbikes (Sep 21, 2017)

like mine  I wana see   what mine is missing what  color  grips should I have I have  black ones  for it


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## chucksoldbikes (Sep 21, 2017)

ok  thank  u  I need  some grey grips  for my  stingray


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 21, 2017)

Is it just me or is the second one a 16 inch? Dimensions look off. .. And your gooseneck looks to be from an earlier stingray and yours has a mag sprocket where the other one is a lucky 7 sprocket. Just a few thoughts.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2017)

Ya, two different models.

The J-38 looks like they have grips that match the color of the fork, seat and main color on the chain guard.


----------

